# Smoking Boston Butt



## bbqups (Apr 21, 2012)

I need more info on the resting and wrapping and putting a Butt into a cooler, never done that before, what does that help with. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2012)

When the Butt gets above 165* you have some options. Continue Smoking to 205*F or wrapping in a double layer of foil with some Apple Juice or other liquid you like, wrap tightly and continue in the Smoker or move to the Oven at 300*F and continue to 205*F for Pulling. You can do the same with a foil covered pan. When you get to 205*F the meat needs to rest. Placing the wrapped meat in a cooler for an 1 hour gets this done allowing the meat to get very tender and be easily pulled. In the event the meat is done earlier than you wish to eat, you can add some towels or blanket above and below the meat in the cooler and it will stay Hot up to 5-6 hours...JJ


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 21, 2012)

Adding the butts to the cooler, where they will stay warm for 5-7 hours (as Chef JimmyJ said), and will buy you some nap time!


----------



## michael cycyk (Apr 21, 2012)

I have just tried this on my last smoke I think the cooler helps alot!  real juicey tender meat!


----------



## slufa111 (Apr 29, 2012)

New to boston butt, when you suggest  a cooler....on ice?


----------



## rdknb (Apr 29, 2012)

slufa111 said:


> New to boston butt, when you suggest  a cooler....on ice?


Empty cooler no ice, It will keep the meat warm.


----------



## mr500 (Apr 29, 2012)

I did a turkey for t day last year. Took it off at around 5 in the morn. Doubled wrapped in heavy duty sams foil, tossed her in a cooler with about 3-4 heavy towels.

We ate at about 2 - 2:30 the same day and the damn turkey was almost as hott as when I took her off the smoker 8 hours earlier.

And it was a taste like I never had. OMG was that thing good.!!!!!!!!!  So the cooler DEFF helps....

i double foil and use heavy thick towels. Works GREAT!!!

mike


----------



## schaydu (Apr 30, 2012)

If you choose to move it to the oven after foiling why do you cook it at 300 when you normally smoke it between 225-250?


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2012)

bbqups said:


> I need more info on the resting and wrapping and putting a Butt into a cooler, never done that before, *what does that help with*. Thanks


It allows the meat's juices to reincorporate themselves into the meat fibers rather than running out. Think about it this way, when you cook a steak and slice it right away, you end up with a big puddle of juice on the plate. However, if you give it a few minute's rest, this doesn't happen. Same thing goes for pork butt. The meat will essentially soak up all the juice that has been "squeezed out" of the fibers during the cooking process, leading to more tender, juicy pulled pork. An hour or so is all that's necessary, but you can hold in a cooler for several hours if your serving time doesn't mesh with the time the pork comes out of the smoker.


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 30, 2012)

schaydu said:


> If you choose to move it to the oven after foiling why do you cook it at 300 when you normally smoke it between 225-250?


----------



## schaydu (Apr 30, 2012)

sounds like a great answer to me!! thanks!


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 30, 2012)

Anytime!


schaydu said:


> sounds like a great answer to me!! thanks!


----------



## bigblue (Apr 30, 2012)

does foiling and wrapping make the skin soft (not crispy ) and the bark on a butt soft (i like it crispy ) and if it does what to do ?


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2012)

bigblue said:


> does foiling and wrapping make the skin soft (not crispy ) and the bark on a butt soft (i like it crispy ) and if it does what to do ?


Are you talking foiling during the cooking, or during the rest period? During the cooking yes it will prevent a crispy bark. During the rest period, no it won't.


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 30, 2012)

bigblue said:


> does foiling and wrapping make the skin soft (not crispy ) and the bark on a butt soft (i like it crispy ) and if it does what to do ?


If you're that fanatical about it (and some of us are) feel free to slice the bark off before wrapping it to rest. It's what I do. A little pruning here and there won't "break the dam" and ruin your butt. Some folks get disappointed that that bark doesn't end up in their pulled/chopped pork, but the cook always gets some bennies anyway.

Besides, when a butt or brisket is resting for 2-3 hours before service, those little burned ends and cracklins can stave off the devouring hoards during the wait!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 30, 2012)

sumosmoke said:


> Adding the butts to the cooler, where they will stay warm for 5-7 hours (as Chef JimmyJ said), and will buy you some nap time!


It is not necessary to cooler butts at all, unless it gets done early or you need a nap, as *sumomoke* suggests. I take mine off when done, cover it with foil for 10-15 mins and then pull and serve, anything else is not needed IMHO.


----------



## cricky101 (May 2, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> It is not necessary to cooler butts at all, unless it gets done early or you need a nap, as *sumomoke* suggests. I take mine off when done, cover it with foil for 10-15 mins and then pull and serve, anything else is not needed IMHO.



This is what I do too. Sometimes I let it sit a little longer until it's cooled down enough to pull without scorching my fingers.


----------

